# The Coherence-Based Genealogical Method



## Taylor (Feb 25, 2017)

Hello, friends.

The pastor of the church I attend on Sunday nights (Camden Bucey of Hope Orthodox Presbyterian Church) runs a website called Reformed Forum. The website's prominent program is called Christ the Center, and I listen to it frequently.

One of the recent episodes was about the newest method of textual criticism being used in the NA28 and UBS5 Catholic Epistles called the Coherence-Based Genealogical Method. The episode can be found here. I just wanted to post it here to hear some opinions about it. I am interested in the thoughts of the people here.

Blessings!


----------



## TylerRay (Feb 25, 2017)

I listened to this earlier in the week. I really think that the inconsistency of the participants' textual-critical presuppositions with WCF I:viii shows through in stark relief.

WCF I:viii:


> *The Old Testament in Hebrew (which was the native language of the people of God of old), and the New Testament in Greek (which, at the time of the writing of it, was most generally known to the nations), being immediately inspired by God, and, by His singular care and providence, kept pure in all ages, are therefore authentical*; so as, in all controversies of religion, the Church is finally to appeal unto them. But, because these original tongues are not known to all the people of God, who have right unto, and interest in the Scriptures, and are commanded, in the fear of God, to read and search them, therefore they are to be translated in to the vulgar language of every nation unto which they come, that, the Word of God dwelling plentifully in all, they may worship Him in an acceptable manner; and, through patience and comfort of the Scriptures, may have hope.



Note: I really appreciate the Reformed Forum, and the Christ the Center podcast in particular. However, on this point, I think they are inconsistent with their Confession of Faith.


----------



## py3ak (Feb 25, 2017)

I thought this was a helpful follow-up to the JETS article that sparked the episode: http://evangelicaltextualcriticism.blogspot.com/2017/01/the-cbgm-in-one-sentence.html

When I read the article, it seemed like the use of computer collation to accomplish what Hodges and Farstad were after in their edition of the Majority Text.


----------



## greenbaggins (Feb 26, 2017)

It is a step more advanced, or sophisticated, from the simple Lachmannian dictum that agreement in error implies genealogical relationship among manuscripts. What the new method purports to do is to find a way to establish clouds, or aggregates of witnesses by examining differences, not just errors.


----------



## MW (Feb 26, 2017)

Taylor Sexton said:


> I just wanted to post it here to hear some opinions about it. I am interested in the thoughts of the people here.



We heard the surprise of one of the hosts of the program over the new reading of 2 Peter 3:10. What we did not hear was the lack of Greek witness supporting this reading. It should indicate the inherent problems in the method. One must decide that there is no known Greek witness to the original reading in order to venture on a reading which has no Greek witness. The idea of "reconstruction," as mentioned in this program, is of a radical nature.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Taylor (Feb 26, 2017)

MW said:


> We heard the surprise of one of the hosts of the program over the new reading of 2 Peter 3:10. What we did not hear was the lack of Greek witness supporting this reading. It should indicate the inherent problems in the method. One must decide that there is no known Greek witness to the original reading in order to venture on a reading which has no Greek witness. The idea of "reconstruction," as mentioned in this program, is of a radical nature.



Now _that's_ interesting. I had not even thought to look that up as I was listening.

You're absolutely right, it seems. According to my NA28, the only sources that support the reading are a couple/few manuscripts of the Philoxeniana Syriac Bible (c. 507-508), the Sahidic tradition, and the Coptic Dialect V tradition. There is no extant Greek support, it seems. Very interesting...


----------



## Robert Truelove (Mar 4, 2017)

The real purpose of CBGM is to provide the critics with employment for the next century.


----------

